
Ask HN: Any Windows SSH manager that comes with a hipster terminal? - indigodaddy
Been using MacBooks for the last 7 or so years for both work&#x2F;home, but just started a new job that is a totally Windows shop as far as workstations&#x2F;laptops.<p>I’m not sure yet what I can&#x2F;can’t install, so I may be relegated to SecureCRT or the like.  However, if I’m lucky enough to install things, anyone know of an SSH manager that incorporates a good looking terminal?  I just want fast and halfway decent looking.  New-fangled Windows 10 hipster stuff is totally fine.  I’m down.  Just haven’t kept up with the Windows 10 terminal scene since about 2-3 years...<p>Thanks!
======
Piskvorrr
[https://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/](https://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/) \- whenever
I'm in Windows, this is my terminal (and file transfer client, and the kitchen
sink) of choice. Not sure if that's "hipster", but it's an indispensable
powertool, IMNSHO.

------
recrudesce
Microsoft actually make one:
[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/introducing-
windo...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/introducing-windows-
terminal/)

The other option would be to enable WSL, and just run a Linux distro and use
the terminal on that.

~~~
sixothree
+1 for Terminal. Windows terminal is quite nice and improving quickly. It is
definitely worth a look.

